# Acidulated Malt



## Crazy (16/9/05)

Hi all

I am doing a Belgan dark ale tomorrow using a recipe I found on this site a while ago. The recipe calls for 0.15kg of acidulated malt which Mike of Mike's home brew fame didn't have in stock (I didn't give him much time to work with)

Mike however hade some lactic acid 90% which he kindly donated to the cause.

The big question is how much of this solution would have the same efect as the acidulated grain at dropping the ph. Also is this amount proportional as I do 45L batches and the recipe is for 24L.

Am I being a bit anal about this and maybe should spend more time drinking the outcome as worying about it.

Regards Derrick


----------

